# Standover height for a 45cm?



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone know the standover height for a 45cm with a sloping top tube? 

No 'Nago dealer in my area has one in stock I could try out and I can't find anything on the web or literature about it. I'm primarily interested in the Cristallo, but I'm still doing research.
(And yes, standover matters - I'm five-one)

Thanks


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

Sacha said:


> Anyone know the standover height for a 45cm with a sloping top tube?
> 
> No 'Nago dealer in my area has one in stock I could try out and I can't find anything on the web or literature about it. I'm primarily interested in the Cristallo, but I'm still doing research.
> (And yes, standover matters - I'm five-one)
> ...


 Try this, hope it is a help to you. http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BRAND_GEOMETRY&BRAND.ID=10


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Ciaran, but I already talked with them and they can't give me any answers unless its in the literature. (and I'm too mathalogically incompetent to figure it out through the diagrams). Seems like I have to find a physical bike and measure it to get any answers. I have a max standover of 27 inches, so its one of the things that's important for me. All the other measurements add up.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

*Standover height for a 45cm*

Sacha,
Try this other link..http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2007/primavera.php

As i can make out you will be looking at PS*OS= P*O. If the frame you are looking for is a 45cm sloping it will equate to a 49cm in a traditional size frame (non sloping). Hope this clears up any confusion.


----------

